# "Not enough storage space is available to process this command"



## Mike54 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey,

When I try to access a computer on the networks shared documents I get this error message










After spending a good 2 hours trying to make them talk to each other, I got the computers to show up on each others screens, but now when I try to access the other computers shared documents folder I get that error message.

And when the other computer trys to access my shared docs folder it gets "You might not have permission.. The network path was not found".










My computer is running Vista Home Premium
The other computer is running XP SP2

Many thanks for your help and understanding,
- Mike :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

To address the "_Not enough storage space is available to process this command_" issue, try this.

- Start, Run, REGEDIT
- Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\lanmanserver\parameters
- Edit the IRPStackSize
- Set it to a DWORD value of 15 (or more, valid range 11-50)
- NOTE: If IRPStackSize doesn't exist, create a new DWORD entry for it
- Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management
- Set the PagedPoolSize to 0
- Exit REGEDIT and reboot

Then lets run through the following steps.

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version. *A failure here needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, DHCP Client, DNS Client, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------

